# Fostering



## BigZai

Ok so im 18 and i have a 10 month old son. I go to college online and i dont work. 

My mother has always wanted to be a foster parent and she think that since she has a good job an im home all day that nows the time to look into becoming one. She said i would be a babysitter when shes at work and im ok with that

So do you think its a good idea? Any advice? My mother has wanted to do this her whole life and i really want to help her do something she wants

Sorry for the typos, i see them its just a pain to fix them on my iphone. Even if you zoom in you cant click inbetween letters


----------

